# Best 64GB SSD available



## Harshverma (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey all , Please tell me the best 64Gb and next to it available in Market 

max budget 5k

Please tell me is it okay to have 2x64GB SD rather than 1x128 GB SSD

I want to have 2x64Gb SSD one for Games and other for Windows 
but GTX and hyperX are not available in lower storage models

so which one to buy


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Feb 23, 2014)

I will go for 128 GB SSD. You may give up some initial performance, but over the long term, not having TRIM is going to hurt your write performance on your RAID array.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 23, 2014)

128gb is what you should go for. 64 gb is very less. get samsung.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Feb 23, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> 128gb is what you should go for. 64 gb is very less. get samsung.



He was referring to 64GB x2 Raid.


----------



## Harshverma (Feb 23, 2014)

I will buy one SSD now and other SSD in September

btw how much space available in 128GB and 64GB SSDs


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Feb 23, 2014)

Harshverma said:


> I will buy one SSD now and other SSD in September
> 
> btw how much space available in 128GB and 64GB SSDs



I have 111GB space available in my 120GB SSD.


----------



## Harshverma (Feb 23, 2014)

Whats the Difference Between Corsair Neutron and Corsair Neutron GTX series 

How much noticeable improvement i will see in gaming, widows and windows applications (Photoshop, AfterEffect, JavaProgramming, Excel)


----------



## seamon (Feb 23, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I have 111GB space available in my 120GB SSD.



I have 119.24 GB in my msata SSD.


----------

